# How do you wash little girls?????



## thundersweet (Feb 28, 2003)

This may seem like a strange question but when you give your dd a bath how do you normally wash her *private* area? My dd is 2 1/2 and I usually just let her play in the tub and leave it alone figuring it gets clean enough but last night when I changed her for bed she seemed a littl red so I looked a little closer and noticed it looked a little irritated. This is the first time I noticed this. I just put a towel under her bottom and rinsed with warm water and it looks normal again today. Just wondering if I should be *cleaning* her better. Now it has been a few days since she has had a bath and she normally has one at least every other night so that may be the reason it looked red. Any suggestions?


----------



## tarablesue (Sep 23, 2002)

I wash my girls the same way I wash myself. Soapy washcloth on the external area & and rinse with water between the labia. I personally think soap burns when it gets inside, so thats why I just rinse with water. Hope this wasn't TMI...lol


----------



## thundersweet (Feb 28, 2003)

Thanks for the response Tara! I do use a little California Baby body wash to wash her hair and body so I guess what I am doing is enough. I should probably rinse her better though. There is not alot of soap in the water so I always figured it was ok. lol


----------



## veganmamma (Sep 10, 2002)

I don't use soap on dd at all, especially not hr yoni, since it disrupts the pH. I use warm water and rinse her yoni, once every 2 weeks or so I take a flannel wipe and wipe with warm water the space between her inner and outer labia. I put a little apple cider vinegar in her bathwater to keep it slightly acidic, which IMO is good for her yoni. The yoni is more acidic than the rest of the body. I only wipe with a cloth if I see any buildup of discharge in the folds of skin and I wipe gently, anything that doesn't come easily off is supposed to be there and I leave it. If I can, while I am taking a shower with her I let the shower spray her yoni a little bit, but she's not crazy about the shower so I only do it if she's in a good mood and is diggin the shower. HTH
Lauren


----------



## emmasayshi (Dec 5, 2003)

Sometimes girls can get red because of their underpants being too small. A wedgie can cause a lot of trouble! Our dd got red from sand in her pants too.

The things we learn!:LOL


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

I wash DC's with some baby "soap" with my fingers the same way that I wash mine. Once she was using the toilet and I wasn't cleaning her several times/day during diaper changes she started getting red and rather "musky". The soap doesn't seem to bother her but going several days w/o does and the redness comes back.


----------

